# My Wife's new Waterman



## apple320 (Feb 19, 2010)

I got these parts a bit ago and I finally got a body made up and finished to give to my wife.












Chris


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 19, 2010)

Chris, will you please stop showing off:biggrin::tongue::wink:.... Great execution of matching the old with the new..


----------

